# How to disable MS Word 2010 updates?



## robertin75

Hello:

I have a laptop with XP and Office 2010.

Several times a week a small pop window appear on the notification area (right bottom cornert) saying that Microsoft Word is downloading updates.

This really slows down Word.

Is there any way to disable this feature?

When I go to Control Panel->Microsoft One-Click it has a checking mark indicating that Office 2010 has already been downloaded.

From what I understand the Microsoft One Click feature is when you are installing Office 2010 for the first time.

Even when it has not been completely downloaded you can run the applications because they are being downloaded "on the fly".

But if one click shows that the download is complete I don't understand why am I still getting that small pop up window saying that updates are being downloaded.

Thanks and help is greatly appreciated


----------



## pip22

All versions of Windows have a feature called "Automatic Updates" which, if enabled, regularly and automatically downloads and installs updates to _all Microsoft applications that are installed on your PC._. That includes Microsoft Office or any of it's standalone applications like Word. These updates include security patches and bug-fixes which weren't included in your original Word installation.

To prevent Word being automatically updated you would have to disable the "global" Automatic Updates feature in Control Panel, which of course would mean that you won't receive any automatic updates for any part of Windows or any of your installed Microsoft software. Opinion is divided on the wisdom of doing that, though of course Microsoft themselves will always advise against it, as would the moderators of this forum, no doubt.

I should just add that, even with Automatic Updates disabled, you can still check for updates to Word whenever you wish by clicking the "Check for updates" button that's in Word's "Options" dialog, in the "Resources" section.


----------



## johnsrock

Go to Start -> type "Windows Update" in the search box, press ENTER 

Click "_Change Settings_" in the left-hand column 

Under the "_Microsoft Update_" heading, uncheck the "_Give me updates for Microsoft products and check for new optional Microsoft software when I update Windows_" option.


----------

